# Auckland, New Zealand - The City of Volcanoes



## SeaBreeze (Dec 1, 2014)

Check out the City of Volcanoes, in New Zealand....http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/12/auckland-city-of-volcanoes.html


----------



## Ameriscot (Dec 1, 2014)

Wow! NZ is still on my list!


----------



## Fern (Dec 3, 2014)

Lake Taupo a very popular tourist destination, is also the result of a volcanic eruption,many moons ago.


> It was created nearly two thousand years ago by a volcanic eruption so big it darkened the skies in Europe and China. Visit the Craters of the Moon and  you'll see evidence of the lake's fiery birth in the geysers, steaming  craters and boiling mud pools. At some of Lake Taupo's beaches, swimmers  and paddlers can enjoy warm, geothermal water currents.
> Just north of Lake Taupo you'll find New Zealand's most visited attraction, the magnificent Huka Falls, where more than 220,000 litres of water thunder over the cliff face every second.
> Taupo is a great lake for water-skiing, sailing and kayaking. The Maori rock carvings  at Mine Bay, which can only be seen from the water, make for a great  boat trip or kayaking excursion. The forests surrounding the lake offer  hiking and mountain biking to suit all levels of experience.
> 
> ...



*www.laketaupo.co.nz*


----------

